# Bought a used USP.



## Jgatts (Dec 10, 2014)

I just recently purchased a used USP and the safety/decocker lever hangs up. My gun shop said that they will ship it back to HK to get it fixed. I heard that HK will go over the whole gun and make sure it's updated. I'm not sure if this is true, does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

Maybe the guys at HKPro forum can help you with that.

HKPRO Forums


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

Jgatts said:


> I just recently purchased a used USP and the safety/decocker lever hangs up. My gun shop said that they will ship it back to HK to get it fixed. I heard that HK will go over the whole gun and make sure it's updated. I'm not sure if this is true, does anyone have any experience with this?


I'd think a quick phone call to H&K USA give you the answer and procedures for shipping it to them. I would anticipate that they would go over the pistol for you, if not as a safety issues, at a nominal fee.


----------

